# Great or epic third albums (the game)...



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

some of you may remember my first game a few months ago:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/199318-great-epic-second-albums-game.html


it was a lot of fun so im gonna get a new game going. this time the bands 3rd album..."lp's" listed only please.


*the rules:*

a. one album per post please.

b. do not mention the bands name.

c. make sure its the bands third album

d. make sure it has not been listed already 

e. a bands "ep" does not count as a first album.

f. if you know the band, then you can "like" the post

let the games begin...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

master of puppets


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 12, 2013)

III


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Apr 12, 2013)

ok computer


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

GRUNTKOR said:


> III



good one


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 12, 2013)

Whoracle


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 12, 2013)

Holographic Universe


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

the end of heartache


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 12, 2013)

Death and Legacy


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Into the Electric Castle


----------



## Veldar (Apr 12, 2013)

Plastic Beach.


----------



## tm20 (Apr 12, 2013)

Danza III: The Series Of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 12, 2013)

Ire Works


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2013)

Chaosphere


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Apr 12, 2013)

An Answer Can Be Found


----------



## Basti (Apr 12, 2013)

Pork Soda


----------



## rokket2005 (Apr 12, 2013)

A Predator's Portrait


----------



## tm20 (Apr 12, 2013)

None So Vile *i think it's the 3rd album if not, then delete this post


----------



## slowro (Apr 12, 2013)

Monolith


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Apr 12, 2013)

Follow the Reaper


----------



## Malkav (Apr 12, 2013)

Quantum

(I don't count the live album in this case)


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2013)

The Number of the Beast


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Divine Wings of Tragedy


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

Blood Mountain


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

The Collective


----------



## cronux (Apr 12, 2013)

Reign in Blood


----------



## cronux (Apr 12, 2013)

As the Palaces Burn


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

Awaken the Guardian


----------



## cronux (Apr 12, 2013)

Beneath the Remains


----------



## cronux (Apr 12, 2013)

The Dead Walk


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 12, 2013)

Slaughter of the Soul


----------



## cronux (Apr 12, 2013)

Beauty and the Breakdown


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 12, 2013)

Terrible Certainty


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

Caress of Steel


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Scurrilous


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

From Mars to Sirius


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Spiritual Healing


----------



## oompa (Apr 12, 2013)

Awake


----------



## samthebrutal (Apr 12, 2013)

Five Serpents Teeth


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## ridner (Apr 12, 2013)

A Deleted Symphony for the Beaten Down


----------



## revclay (Apr 12, 2013)

()


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 12, 2013)

White Pony


----------



## Rustee (Apr 12, 2013)

Controller


----------



## Rustee (Apr 12, 2013)

Blue Sky Noise


----------



## Rustee (Apr 12, 2013)

Happiness


----------



## Rustee (Apr 12, 2013)

Siren Song of the Counter Culture


----------



## ncfiala (Apr 12, 2013)

Bug


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Real Thing


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Apr 12, 2013)

aenima


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

Master of Reality


----------



## ridner (Apr 12, 2013)

Covenant


----------



## thrsher (Apr 12, 2013)

follow the leader


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 12, 2013)

Weighing Souls With Sand


----------



## Tamara (Apr 12, 2013)

Practice What You Preach


----------



## Basti (Apr 12, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven (it counts)


----------



## Bauer91 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to Sky Valley


----------



## hairychris (Apr 12, 2013)

In Their Darkened Shrines


----------



## hairychris (Apr 12, 2013)

Basti said:


> Far Beyond Driven (it counts)





Pantera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Viginez (Apr 12, 2013)

once upon the cross


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 12, 2013)

Omnivium


----------



## Joose (Apr 12, 2013)

Animosity


----------



## Basti (Apr 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Pantera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



They were completely reborn with CFH, not even they really consider their previous albums. 

Also: Locust Abortion Technician  fuckin badass, let's see who gets it.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Apr 12, 2013)

It hates You.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 12, 2013)

Seven's Travels


----------



## jr1092 (Apr 12, 2013)

Make Yourself

Probably my most influential album as a guitar player


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2013)

after


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

City of Echoes


----------



## revclay (Apr 12, 2013)

The Campfire Headphase


----------



## kamello (Apr 12, 2013)

From Mars To Sirius


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2013)

So Far, So Good... So What!


----------



## Sofos (Apr 12, 2013)

Bilateral


----------



## Sofos (Apr 12, 2013)

Of Breath & Bone


----------



## Sofos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cruelty and the Beast


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 12, 2013)

Nocturnal


----------



## Sofos (Apr 12, 2013)

The 20/20 Experience

(Yes, I'm serious)


----------



## Sofos (Apr 12, 2013)

Grand Declaration of War


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 12, 2013)

Winerheart's Guild


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Apr 12, 2013)

In Search Of Truth


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 12, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Slaughter of the Soul


This is the 4th AtG album.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2013)

The Audio Guide to Happiness, Part 2


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2013)

Human the Death Dance


----------



## ridner (Apr 12, 2013)

Blessed Black Wings


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Apr 12, 2013)

Kivenkantaja


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

Panopticon.

(also one of my favorite albums of all time).


----------



## kamello (Apr 12, 2013)

Awake


----------



## jjfiegel (Apr 12, 2013)

California


----------



## slowro (Apr 12, 2013)

Lateralus


----------



## slowro (Apr 12, 2013)

The Fragile


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

pyromania


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 12, 2013)

Woods IV: The Green Album


----------



## Blackhearted (Apr 12, 2013)

Ten Thousand Fists


----------



## Blackhearted (Apr 12, 2013)

Empyrean


----------



## Blackhearted (Apr 12, 2013)

The Pulse of Awakening


----------



## Blackhearted (Apr 12, 2013)

The Impossibility of Reason


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Digital Veil


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 12, 2013)

Strapping Young Lad


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2013)

Polarity


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2013)

Obscura


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2013)

Behind the Shadows Lie Madness


----------



## coreysMonster (Apr 12, 2013)

Vol. III: The Subliminal Verses


----------



## Baelzebeard (Apr 12, 2013)

Necroticism; Descanting the Insalubrious


----------



## craig-sansum (Apr 12, 2013)

Eschaton

The Archaic Course

Shades of God


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

dookie


----------



## akinari (Apr 12, 2013)

The Inalienable Dreamless.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ashes Of The Wake

EDIT (I saw As The Palaces Burn listed, but wouldn't that be considered their second album?)


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 12, 2013)

After


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Summon The Thunder


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 12, 2013)

One Kill Wonder


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nihility


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 12, 2013)

In Defense of the Genre


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 12, 2013)

For the Love of Art and the Making


----------



## jr1092 (Apr 13, 2013)

Burn the Priest was their first



Triple7 said:


> Ashes Of The Wake
> 
> EDIT (I saw As The Palaces Burn listed, but wouldn't that be considered their second album?)


----------



## ASoC (Apr 13, 2013)

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> aenima



Thats their 2nd album 

Also, 

Smash


----------



## ASoC (Apr 13, 2013)

Hooray for Boobies


----------



## dax21 (Apr 13, 2013)

Above the Weeping World


----------



## craigny (Apr 13, 2013)

Bomber


----------



## Basti (Apr 13, 2013)

Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water 

what? think I'm trolling?


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 13, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This is the 4th AtG album.


Ah yes, my memory has failed me


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 13, 2013)

The Origins of Ruin


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not gonna search the thread. Reign in blood.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashes Against the Grain


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 13, 2013)

among the living


----------



## Joose (Apr 13, 2013)

Death Pop Romance


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Triple7 said:


> Nihility



Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnope.


The Negation


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Harmony Corruption


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

My Arms, Your Hearse


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Songs for the Deaf


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pierced from Within


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomb of the Mutilated


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

No More Color


I could keep going all day, but believe it or not I have shit to do.


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 13, 2013)

Destroy the Opposition


(That's it, I swear)


----------



## Viginez (Apr 13, 2013)

Testimony of the Ancients


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV, Volume One: From Fear Through the Eyes of Madness


----------



## Housty00 (Apr 13, 2013)

The Discovery?


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 13, 2013)

jr1092 said:


> Burn the Priest was their first



Yes I know that, but they were also called Burn The Priest, not Lamb of God. So technically, Ashes Of The Wake would be their third album as Lamb of God, no?


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 13, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 13, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnope.
> 
> 
> The Negation



Ah gotcha, The First Damned isn't considered an album.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 13, 2013)

act III


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 13, 2013)

Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice


----------



## Volsung (Apr 13, 2013)

October Rust

(I'm not counting their faux live album)


----------



## Volsung (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashes

_Edit: I doubt most of you will get this one. It's from one of death rock's greatest._


----------



## Volsung (Apr 13, 2013)

Under the Sign of the Black Mark


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 13, 2013)

Covenant


----------



## Volsung (Apr 13, 2013)

Swarth


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 14, 2013)

head games


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 14, 2013)

Dopesick


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 14, 2013)

A New Era of Corruption


----------



## pink freud (Apr 14, 2013)

Third.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 14, 2013)

Housty00 said:


> The Discovery?


The New Reign is technically an EP.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 14, 2013)

No Absolutes in Human Suffering


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 14, 2013)

We are the Romans


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 14, 2013)

Yellow & Green


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 14, 2013)

Mongrel.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 14, 2013)

EDIT: Missed the post


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2013)

Spiritual Healing


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> We are the Romans



Definitely not their third as there is no such third Botch album


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 14, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Definitely not their third as there is no such third Botch album



Depends whether you consider _The Unifying Themes of Sex, Death and Religion_ an album.


----------



## Experimorph (Apr 14, 2013)

Deconstruction & Ghost.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Depends whether you consider _The Unifying Themes of Sex, Death and Religion_ an album.



Ehh debatable.


----------



## Discoqueen (Apr 14, 2013)

The Perfect Element, prt 1


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2013)

Frengers


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 14, 2013)

Dopethrone


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy Mountain


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2013)

Was going to say The Crusade but then I remembered it was "Great or epic" sooooo...


----------



## tm20 (Apr 15, 2013)

Awaken The Dreamers


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Terrifyer


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Knives of ice.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 15, 2013)

In dark purity.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Under the influence.


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 15, 2013)

Salvation


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 15, 2013)

Chaosphere


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 15, 2013)

The Work Which Transforms God (technically it's their fourth album, but it's the third album that's not just a solo project)


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Sonicrime Therapy


----------



## fassaction (Apr 15, 2013)

The Devil an God Are Raging Inside Me.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 15, 2013)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 16, 2013)

Coral Fang


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 16, 2013)

Altered States of America


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 16, 2013)

_Beyond the End of Despair..._


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 16, 2013)

Ragnarok


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 16, 2013)

After


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 18, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> Alice in Chains



 right you are tho...


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

The Devil and God are Raging Inside Me


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

Broadcasting


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

Gutter Phenomenon


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

You Come Before You


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

The Fragile


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

The Shape of Punk to Come


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 18, 2013)

The Artist in the Ambulance


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 18, 2013)

Elements


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 18, 2013)

Murderworks


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 18, 2013)

All Creatures Great and Eaten


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 18, 2013)

Secret Treaties


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 18, 2013)

Yanqui U.X.O.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 18, 2013)

666 International


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 18, 2013)

The Angel and the Dark River


----------



## Lilarcor (Apr 18, 2013)

My Arms, Your Hearse


----------



## baptizedinblood (Apr 18, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 18, 2013)

Born Like This (obviously this is discounting all the albums he did under different aliases)


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 18, 2013)

Reshape Reason


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 18, 2013)

Constellations


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 18, 2013)

Planet of Ice


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 18, 2013)

Absolution


----------



## ZachK (Apr 19, 2013)

Inside the Electric Circus


----------



## Djent (Apr 19, 2013)

Mellow Gold


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 19, 2013)

crossover


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 21, 2013)

invasion of your privacy


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 22, 2013)

Joyride


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 22, 2013)

Autotheism


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 22, 2013)

Necroticism


----------



## wespaul (Apr 22, 2013)

A Predator's Portrait


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 22, 2013)

Salvation


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 22, 2013)

Rock Action


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 22, 2013)

Hvis Lyset Tar Oss


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 23, 2013)

Enemy unbound


----------



## EdgeC (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope


----------



## ilyti (Apr 23, 2013)

If Flex-Able Leftovers is considered an album: Passion and Warfare. If not: Sex and Religion.


----------



## Heroin (Apr 23, 2013)

The Black Parade (super obvs, but whatever)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 4, 2013)

forgot about this thread...


----------



## Perihelion (Jul 4, 2013)

Incurso


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 5, 2013)

Beacons


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 5, 2013)

Act III: Life And Death


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 6, 2013)

The Sky Moves Sideways


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 6, 2013)

artist in the ambulance


----------



## vilk (Jul 6, 2013)

The Sham Mirrors


----------



## vilk (Jul 6, 2013)

"Them"


----------



## Decreate (Jul 6, 2013)

Killing Technology


----------



## Decreate (Jul 6, 2013)

Choronzon


----------



## Decreate (Jul 6, 2013)

Obsolete


----------



## jwade (Jul 6, 2013)

Siamese Dream


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 6, 2013)

Amputechture


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jul 6, 2013)

The Crusher


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 6, 2013)

Symbols of Failure


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jul 6, 2013)

This City Speaks in Tongues


----------



## Morax (Jul 7, 2013)

Deepest Roots and Darkest Blues


----------



## daschy (Jul 8, 2013)

Perihelion said:


> Incurso



Damn ninjas...

Alice in Chains


----------

